# [Wallpaper]autour de votre distrib préférée: Gentoo

## sireyessire

bon je sais, je dois vous saoulez avec ces threads, alors si je recois trop de pm m'intimant l'ordre d'arrêter, je ne posterai plus à ce sujet   :Crying or Very sad: 

Version 3.0: (updated 2004/10/16)

devant ce plébiscite: je vais regrouper ça dans ce thread.

think for yourself par Pwnz3r

(en 1280x1024)

version dark(new)

version light(new)

son site + lien direct vers les wallpapers

Nb: elle a aussi des grubsplash,... 

 des dérives sur le thème Gentoo par ~ChojinDSL

GentooGlass(new)

GentooWater

son site

 graygentoo par John5788

graygentoo(new: ) (1280x1024)

la même en plus grand(new: ) (1600x1200)

 I love Gentoo! par Vanya

I love Gentoo! part1(new: ) (1600x1200)

li love Gentoo! part2(new: ) (1600x1200)

Autres résolutions disponibles ici

nb: son site rame un peu alors soyez patient  :Smile: 

 Le grand classique

gentoo officiel

alors un grand merci à eux et admirez le travail  :Wink: 

[edit] je vais rajouter unpoll comme ça je saturerai pas ma boite   :Razz: 

[edit2] voilà tout en un, si vous avez d'autres sources, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

[edit 3] changement de titre

----------

## yuk159

Très sympa   :Very Happy: 

Sinon, je vote quand même pour le même thread  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Très sympa  
> 
> Sinon, je vote quand même pour le même thread 

 

je sais j'ai voté pareil, mais je sais pas qui veut que j'arrête, je vais surveiller les pm 

 :Razz: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Très zoli !

Cela ne me gêne pas outre mesure d'avoir des threats autre que des pb techniques. Au contraire !

Allez tu nous regroupe tout ça dans un même threat qu'un gentil modo va sticker ?

----------

## yuk159

Je trouve ça très bien perso, ça change un peu, pis ça m'aide dans ma recherche du_desktop_of_la_mort_ki_tu  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

perso moi aussi je trouve cela trés bien et tré simpas , ca fait pas de mal de poster des threads comme ca   :Wink: 

(je suis de retour de vacance et avec la rentré , je n'est pu revenir que maintenant)

----------

## jpwalker

Moi je trouve ça génial, on ne parle pas assez de tout ce qui entoure Gentoo (notamment ça, l'ART). Et moi qui cherchais des sources pour les walls et autres bootsplash...   :Laughing: 

Double merci   :Wink: 

----------

## ptitfluff

moi j'y aime bien et le fait que ce soit regrouper sur un thread, ca facilitera ma recherche   :Laughing: 

Merciii

----------

## anigel

Je suis d'accord : ça aère un peu le forum, et ça change des problèmes de noyo tout ça  :Smile: 

C'est... reposant  :Smile:  !

----------

## iznogoud

Hop, un pti Wallpaper, que j'utilise actuellement :

image

Site de l'auteur : http://www.dugnet.com/klown/wallpaper/

un aperçu :

http://www.dugnet.com/klown/wallpaper/_wallpaper/_linux/gentootux-dv/thumb.jpg

----------

## Beber

jje trouve ca bien

gentoo c'est pas seulement des difficulté, c'est aussi du fun mais bref

iznogood, il est sympa ton wall paper

sinon perso j'ai fait un emerge -uva gentoo-artwork, il y a pas mal de wall sympa (/usr/share/pixmaps/gentoo/..)

----------

## jpwalker

@iznogoud : génial !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

up pour nouveauté

----------

## jpwalker

Moi j'utilise celui-ci, il est sympa

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16509

----------

## LezB

J'utilise à fond Lila et notemment les wallpapers :

http://lila-theme.uni.cc/screenshots/gnome_lila.png

http://lila-theme.uni.cc/screenshots/current.jpg

Ils sont simple et laisse la place et la visibilité pour des desklets.

Sinon je me suis fait un bootsplash avec le Yalc central dans un rond de gentoo-artwork.

Ca me fait un environnement très nature  :Smile:  . Je posterais peut-être bientot un ebuild pour ça...

----------

## creuvard

Je suis pour ce genre de threads je trouve cela trés bien. 

Merci a toi.

----------

## herlock

 *LezB wrote:*   

> http://lila-theme.uni.cc/screenshots/current.jpg

 

Quel est ton thème d'icônes ? je les apprécie  :Smile: 

----------

## LezB

herlock, le theme d'icônes est ... lila, j'ai donné le lien dans mon post.

C'est un theme spécialement fait pour la gentoo, il y a un snapshot téléchargeable sur le site contenant tout les ebuilds concernant ce thème.

----------

## bosozoku

Moué j'aime pas trop moi  :Smile: 

Sinon ce thread est très bien mais ya un truc dommage, c'est que les wallpapers gentoo sont pas très variés  :Sad: 

A quand des pinups gentoo ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Celeborn

Tiens ça tombe bien, ça !

Juste au moment où j'en ai besoin  :Smile: 

Comme ça, ça m'évite de chercher !

Thx, Sireyessire !

PS : correctif au passage (pour le binet idoine  :Wink:  )  préférée veut bien du "e" qui a été enlevé à communauté dans l'autre post!

----------

## sireyessire

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

> Tiens ça tombe bien, ça !
> 
> Juste au moment où j'en ai besoin 
> 
> Comme ça, ça m'évite de chercher !
> ...

 

bien vu le e  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

re up pour 2 nouveautés  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

@sireyessire : ce thread est seulement destiné aux wallpapers ? Peut-on y intégrer des sources Gensplash, Grubsplash, Icons themes... ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'aime beaucoup le wallpaper de iznogoud ! Hop adopté  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> @sireyessire : ce thread est seulement destiné aux wallpapers ? Peut-on y intégrer des sources Gensplash, Grubsplash, Icons themes... ?

 

non je suis pour intégrer des gensplash grubsplash...

envoie les liens je ferai une mise à jour vers la version 4  :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

Ok sireyessire !! Bon c'est pas des themes Gensplash, tout le monde connait le lien mais c'est une ressource donc...

http://bootsplash.de/

Vous trouverez à cette adresse l'ensemble des themes bootsplash. Donc pour les passés en themes Gensplash copier les themes bootsplash dans

```
/etc/bootsplash/
```

vérifier que le dossier /etc/splash/ existe. Placez-vous dans /etc/bootsplash/

puis pour créer un themes Gensplash

```
bootsplash2fbsplash nom_theme
```

Et voilà  :Wink: 

----------

